# Cuernos Sinergy



## aldemarar (Ago 18, 2013)

compañeros requiero de su ayuda para este nuevo proyecto que es un cuerno sinergy sh 50 del señor tom danley yo e estado investigando sobre su teoria o patente y quiero hacer una cabina de esta,me gustaria saber si alguien del foro conoce de esta teoria, en otros foros hay muchos proyectos de estos pero yo tengo muchas dudas les dejo el link, http://redspade-audio.blogspot.com/2011/03/diy-synergy-horn.html   cabe anotar que esto no es para fines comerciales solo es para mi uso ya que no es permitido comercialisar estas cajas ya que es una patente de danley 

parlantes que dispongo para este projecto:

sn 12mb
http://www.paudiothailand.com/pdf/products/SN-12MB.pdf
nesesito unos de 4" estoy pensando en unos fatail o pdmr 5"
driver el 280ti   de prv


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 19, 2013)

La verdad no lo conozco, pero usando tantos drivers que se yo... me parece que podes lograr algo mejor con un diseño clásico, pero que se yo... habría que probarlo.

Saludos!


----------



## aldemarar (Ago 19, 2013)

juanfilas dijo:


> La verdad no lo conozco, pero usando tantos drivers que se yo... me parece que podes lograr algo mejor con un diseño clásico, pero que se yo... habría que probarlo.
> 
> Saludos!



la ventaja de este sistema es que se comporta como una fuente puntual y hay menos distorcion y lo otro es la alta eficiencia con tres cajas de esas te ahorras un line array


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 19, 2013)

aldemarar dijo:


> la ventaja de este sistema es que se comporta como una fuente puntual y hay menos distorcion


Con ese horn dudo mucho que se comporte como una fuente "puntual".



aldemarar dijo:


> y lo otro es la alta eficiencia con tres cajas de esas te ahorras un line array


La ventaja de un line array no es la eficiencia, sino la posibilidad de dirigir el lóbulo de radiación en una sola dirección.... lo que además va en contra de lo que hace una fuente puntual 

Si nos explicás para que pensás usar estas cajas, tal vez podamos darte alguna sugerencia un poco mas coherente.


----------



## detrakx (Ago 20, 2013)

Tengo entendido, que acoplar una fuente a una bocina por ello no deja ser puntal. Sigue siendo una fuente puntal, de mayor area efectiva de radiacion y acarrea sus cambios, como la velocidad, impedancia, respuesta en f, etc. 
Ahora bien creo que este tal Danley al acoplar varios parlantes en una sola bocina. Busca alta eficiencia.
Lo que no me cierra mucho es el diseño de la bocina, de forma conica. Existen modelos de bocina con mejores caracteristicas que esta.
De alguna manera se asemeja a los viejos sistemas Arrays (No line arrays). En la cual se acoplan bocinas dentro de otras, de tipo coaxial o no (asimetria). Pero de una manera mas simple.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 20, 2013)

detrakx dijo:


> Tengo entendido, que acoplar una fuente a una bocina por ello no deja ser puntal. Sigue siendo una fuente puntal, de mayor area efectiva de radiacion y acarrea sus cambios, como la velocidad, impedancia, respuesta en f, etc.


Es que la "puntualidad" de la fuente está dada por la relación entre el tamaño de la misma y la longitud de onda que emite (las fuente puntuales siempre emiten omnidireccionalmente) y esta relación debe ser siempre menor que 1. Dado que la boca del horn es relativamente grande y los emisores parecen ser drivers que emiten por encima del kHz, entonces la relación que mencioné arriba se hace muy grande y la fuente se vuelve bastante mas direccional.


----------



## detrakx (Ago 20, 2013)

Comprendido 
Saludos


----------



## aldemarar (Ago 21, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Con ese horn dudo mucho que se comporte como una fuente "puntual".
> 
> 
> La ventaja de un line array no es la eficiencia, sino la posibilidad de dirigir el lóbulo de radiación en una sola dirección.... lo que además va en contra de lo que hace una fuente puntual
> ...



bueno compañeros gracias por sus aportes,pero mis conocimientos de electroacustica son pocos lo que se a sido investigando 

lo que yo quiero con este proyecto es realizar 2 cajas que  me remplacen las 4 que tengo ahora, para a si hacer el sistema mas compacto sin perder eficiencia y tener mas proyeccion del sonido ya que las cajas bass reflex que tengo se quedan como muy cortas,lo otro es que este sistema trabaja a 3 vias y las que tengo actualmente es 2 vias 

sobre los calculos para realizar la caja tengo los que e encontrado en foros que dice que la distancia delos parlantes de medios con el driver de altos debe ser 1/4 la longitud de honda de la frecuencia mas alta a reproducir de los medios que son los parlantes de 4" o 5" lo otro es que la distancia entre los parlanticos de 4" tambien es 1/4 la longitud de honda.ahora lo que no tengo claro cual cera la distancia de los parlantes de 12" para los medio bajos, lo otro es que hay que calcular el area de los orificios esos por donde sale el sonido,un amigo me dio esta formula 0.8 x fb x vd  ustedes digan si es correcto


----------



## detrakx (Ago 21, 2013)

Aldemarar, por que no utilizas el cuerno solo para medios y agudos utilizando la configuracion tal cual esta con 4'' y driver. La cuestion se simplifica mucho ya que no dependes tanto del volumen interior. Si en el caso de poner los 12''. y por otra parte te haces una bocina bien echa para los 12" que maneje hasta los 100/ 150hz. Despues te armas un par de blafes de bocina plegadas para bajos tipo bass horn. Te queda un sistema de 4 vias. Para manejar mucha potencia y bien eficiente. 
Saludos


----------



## aldemarar (Ago 21, 2013)

es que la idea es que sea compacto y el modelo original usa dos de 12" para los medio bajos,eso yo no me lo estoy inventando ya esta echo lo que no se es como acoplo los de 12" si sera con la misma formula con respecto a los de 4" mira  aca un modelo donde se puede observar internamente


----------



## detrakx (Ago 21, 2013)

Pasa que lo compacto juega encontra de la eficiencia a bajas frecuencias. Vas a necesitar reforzar con Cajas de Sub. Tambien considera que un parlante Mid/Woofer tiene baja xmax y no podes exigirlo con mucha excursion. Ahi vas a tener que controlar la impedancia una vez montado en la caja y ajustar bien el corte en limite inferior de los 12''. Distinto a los medios que al ser 4 pueden trabajar mas relajados. Y al driver ta para darle caña y aprovechar al maximo el rendimiento (perdon el vocabulario vulgar) 
Che cada ves la veo con mas cariño a ese cuernito. Me gusta che !! 

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar (Ago 22, 2013)

detrakx dijo:


> Pasa que lo compacto juega encontra de la eficiencia a bajas frecuencias. Vas a necesitar reforzar con Cajas de Sub. Tambien considera que un parlante Mid/Woofer tiene baja xmax y no podes exigirlo con mucha excursion. Ahi vas a tener que controlar la impedancia una vez montado en la caja y ajustar bien el corte en limite inferior de los 12''. Distinto a los medios que al ser 4 pueden trabajar mas relajados. Y al driver ta para darle caña y aprovechar al maximo el rendimiento (perdon el vocabulario vulgar)
> Che cada ves la veo con mas cariño a ese cuernito. Me gusta che !!
> 
> Saludos.



claro que boy a usar unos sub yo ya los tengo son dos eminence omega pro de 15" montados en unas cajas cerwin vega
y sobre las bajas frecuencias tengo entendido que ese diseño no tiene problemas con eso por los puertos que trae 

y como asi tambien te estas enamorando del sinergy


----------



## detrakx (Ago 23, 2013)

Adelmarar segun lo que encontre en la pagina el limite inferior del sistema es en 220 / 250Hz. 
Te vuelvo a repetir es una caja compacta y no hay manera que reproduzca bajas frecuencias. 

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar (Ago 23, 2013)

detrakx dijo:


> Adelmarar segun lo que encontre en la pagina el limite inferior del sistema es en 220 / 250Hz.
> Te vuelvo a repetir es una caja compacta y no hay manera que reproduzca bajas frecuencias.
> 
> Saludos.



de que link sacaste eso, mira los datos da la caja original aca http://www.danleysoundlabs.com/products/loud-speakers/synergy-horn/sh50/

los que boy a armar solo bajaran asta 60hz que es lo mas bajo que da el parlante que boy a usar


----------

